# 2005 Specialized FSR XC for a new ridder



## 84CUCV (May 5, 2008)

this is the bike im looking at. i had a fsr a few years ago. it was stolen. really want to get back into ridding. im 5' 10" about 220 or so. would this be a descent bike for me?

my stolen fsr was a fsr comp. bike was great never gave me a problem. its in ok shape. no dents or dings. few scratches. 

whats would be a fair price? 

will be riding one trails around where i live. like to jump to. thats always fun. some specs of it below. any in put would be great thanks




2005 Specialized FSR XC Pro Disc mountain bike. The frame is a size medium


Stand over height 723mm

Top Tube Length (center seat tube to center head tube) 587mm

Head Tube Length 110mm

Head Angle 70.5

Seat Angle 73

Wheel Base 1075mm

Chain Stay Length 424mm

BB Height 325mm



Frame: A1 Premium Aluminum butted frame, ORE top and down tubes

Rear shock: 100mm travel Fox Float triad 3 position with propedal, lockout, or open

Front shock: Manitou Splice 100mm travel with lock out and alloy steerer

Brakes: Avid BB-7 Mechanical Disk

Front Derailleur: Shimano M510 Deore

Rear Derailleur: Shimano M750 XT

Shifters: Shimano M510 Deore

Cassette: Shimano 9 speed 11-34

Cranks: Shimano Hollowtech, Octalink XT Spline

Chain Rings: 22 x 32 x 44

Pedals: Shimano SPD Clipless M505

Rims: Mavic XM117 Disc

Front Hub: Specialized Disc

Rear Hub: Shimano M475 Disc

Tires F&R: Specialized Adrenaline 2.0, Aramid Bead (about 50%)

Seat Post: Specialized butted alloy

Stem: 3D Forged CNC machined


----------



## stumpy223 (Jul 31, 2008)

I am 5'8" and my medium 2001 stumpjumper is a little small for me (its the same frame as the 05 fsrxc) so the bike might feel uncomfortable. And alot of those bikes are going for 600-800 dollars in my area, at the high end they are very clean, hardly ridden and already tunes up, on the lower end they are rode hard and put away muddy.


----------



## 84CUCV (May 5, 2008)

OK i might pass then. anyone else? thanks


----------



## Plats (Jun 18, 2008)

I think an '05 may be on the bubble for technology. For example, '08 shocks seem to be superior for the price point as compared to '05. Frames and transmissions may have only modest improvements since '05. Pivots also appear to have seen some improvement since '05 as well.

It all depends on price, that bike should treat you good - but factor in the possibile cost of having to replace the front shock and then see if its still a good deal.


----------



## 84CUCV (May 5, 2008)

ok thanks


----------



## onegymrat (May 31, 2006)

I rode one for almost 2 years. A fine bike. Manitou fork broke twice and eventually swapped for a Fox F100RL. Highly upgraded later and was very content. Eventually sold the frame and switched most of the components onto an Epic frame. Would I still recommend? Absolutely! Great handling and easy to whip around. 

As for sizing, you're on the bubble of medium or large, as am I (5'9" and ride a medium). If you have a shorter torso than most who are 5'10", then medium is fine. If you're average proportioned or have a longer torso than most, definitely go large. This is for the FSRxc specifically of course, for an '05 up to '08. Goes for their Stumpy line as well in case you may be looking.

As for the cost, I think if it's dent free and perfectly functional, $600 is a fine price. $800 is too much. It'll depend on your budget. Buy as much bike as you can in the beginning, no matter the budget. You'll thank yourself later.


----------

